# A6 seats question



## 2.8dohcvtach (Sep 16, 2008)

I have this set of seats and I'm wondering for how much they usually go for.


----------



## halik (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: A6 seats question (2.8dohcvtach)*

ygm


----------

